# Portugal in October



## JF777 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm planning to visit Lisbon in Mid October,2013 (along with my wife & baby - who will be 5.5months old). Could anyone who's from there or who has visited, advice me on the following;

1. Hows the weather in Mid October?
2. What are the best ways to travel to Fatima & Sintra from Lisbon?

Thank you :clap2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Varies a bit but generally an Indian Summer, Fatima & Sintra if you want flexibility then a car.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

From Lisbon, I've used the bus to Sintra and to Fatima when I was without a car and found the service quite good, but I've not tried Sintra then on to Fatima.


----------

